# Receiving US SS in Mexico



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

My wife turns 66 this year and we were considering enrolling her in SS via the FBU at the embassy in Mexico City. I think that is a rather straight forward process - maybe we can even do it over the phone. But a question for any of you who might have done the same - do you receive a W2 automatically each year ? If you only have a Mexican address does it arrive there ? Can you obtain your W2 online ? Any other thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lat19n said:


> My wife turns 66 this year and we were considering enrolling her in SS via the FBU at the embassy in Mexico City. I think that is a rather straight forward process - maybe we can even do it over the phone. But a question for any of you who might have done the same - do you receive a W2 automatically each year ? If you only have a Mexican address does it arrive there ? Can you obtain your W2 online ? Any other thoughts appreciated.


Unsure how Mexico works it but would assume it's the same as here in the Philippines.
First, it for the most part can be handled by an email or call to the SS office at the embassy. They help/advise on setting up a SS dollar account at an approved bank there. When I did it here it was a very simple procedure and the first deposit was right on time. She can set this up/apply no more than 30 days before her birthday.
Social Security will mail her a version of a W-2 each year prior to April. 

If like the Philippines, they will also send her a letter each year (here it's in June) that must be filled out and returned by mail to SS in the US. Failure to return that letter will cause the SS to be suspended until it is done. Again, unsure if that is done there as it is here. Main thing is do not depend on the SS offices in the US for accurate information as they do not deal with out of country issues every day. Your assigned worker at the embassy is the best contact once you have one.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Thank you for your response.

I guess my principal concern was the timeliness of receiving the W2. I would prefer to get it online.

Edit : I think the 'letter' you refer to is to confirm the recipient has not expired ...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lat19n said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> I guess my principal concern was the timeliness of receiving the W2. I would prefer to get it online.
> 
> Edit : I think the 'letter' you refer to is to confirm the recipient has not expired ...


The yearly letter basically asks about any income other than Social Security but yes, it's really an are you still alive letter.

For accurate information it's best to call or email the embassy. That way you're sure to get it right and perhaps they have a web address to get it online.
If lost or stolen mail is an issue there like it is here you might want to check with the closest VFW post. Most have PO boxes for rent and makes it so mail does not get lost.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

https://faq.ssa.gov/link/portal/340...apply-for-Social-Security-retirement-benefits

Apply 4 months before your birthday and an in person interview is required to get the ball rolling. I have never mailed in anything and still get my SSI deposited to my US bank account. I use an US address and phone number. They do not E-Mail me anything except a notice to check my on-line account every year for accuracy. The W-2 is mailed to me in the US.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Alan is correct *IF* you apply in the US and have the benefit direct deposited in a US bank. However, if you are doing it in Mexico and having a direct deposit there then contact Social Security at the embassy.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

When my wife turned 65 we contacted the FBU group at the embassy in Mexico City to opt out of Part B. They were very helpful. About a week later I received an unsolicited call from the FBU group saying something like - we notice we recently spoke with your wife. Is there anything we can do to help YOU at the present time. Wow ! 

As I understand it - if we go through the FBU to setup social security we have the option of having them deposit the funds in our Mexican bank. I think that happens on the 15th of each month. But the key point is that we would get the absolute best exchange rate for that day. So if today were the 15th we would get 18.526. It must be that the US has some sort of agreement with the Bank of Mexico to get that rate. No one else shaves off a percentage. Having said that I should point out that we will be locking into the rate on that day. It is certainly possible that a week later we would get a better rate had we had the monies deposited in the US and wired our bank ourselves. 

But it is a way of cost averaging the purchase of pesos. And we already have enough dollars sitting in retirement accounts in the US. Besides, I like our Mexican wills more than I like our American wills 

Edit : and in Mexico we can get something like 7.78% interest. In the US - not so much.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I think I read an allegation/conspiracy theory somewhere (here?) that the rate that day is manipulated, or ticks down that day more often than not, specifically due to the knowledge of the large transfer that will take place from US SS to Banixico.

If one could find a spreadsheet with daily prices going back a couple years someone could figure out how much there is to this. I've got nearly a decade to go before I get SS, so I don't have the motivation.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Yes - it is a shame that Yahoo Finance no longer provides historical Forex data. I'll counter your speculation with some of my own. a) The forex market is (if I am not mistaken) the largest market in the world (by a lot) and it is difficult to manipulate. and b) The rate a retiree gets is the best quote of the day.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

eastwind said:


> I think I read an allegation/conspiracy theory somewhere (here?) that the rate that day is manipulated, or ticks down that day more often than not, specifically due to the knowledge of the large transfer that will take place from US SS to Banixico.
> 
> If one could find a spreadsheet with daily prices going back a couple years someone could figure out how much there is to this. I've got nearly a decade to go before I get SS, so I don't have the motivation.


That's a new one on me but would love to read the article on it just to see. I started taking an early pull on my SS almost four years ago at 62yrs old. In that time I have not really been looking closely but have never noticed a drop in the exchange rate when the SS deposits come out. To get the best exchange rate I have found that Wednesday of any given week usually has the best exchange rate available.

Wondering too-- Here in the Philippines the person getting US Social Security is the ONLY one permitted to access the SS dollar account. Also, no ATM cards can be issued on that account. 
So each month I have to physically go to the bank and make the transfer into out Philippine peso account.
Is it the same in Mexico and other countries or just here?


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Asian Spirit said:


> Wondering too-- Here in the Philippines the person getting US Social Security is the ONLY one permitted to access the SS dollar account. Also, no ATM cards can be issued on that account.
> 
> So each month I have to physically go to the bank and make the transfer into out Philippine peso account.
> 
> Is it the same in Mexico and other countries or just here?


I have seen YouTube videos where in Thailand it is the same; basically to assure that the US SS recipient is still alive. If an ATM card was attached to the account then anyone with the access pin could withdraw money.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Stevenjb said:


> I have seen YouTube videos where in Thailand it is the same; basically to assure that the US SS recipient is still alive. If an ATM card was attached to the account then anyone with the access pin could withdraw money.


Exactly right. Over here, for a long time guys would end up as fish food in the ocean while the wife or girlfriend would just continue collecting forever. After that law was put in place American expats are living longer and actually enjoying the money that SS provides.
Only drawback or hassle is that we have to go to the bank each month to make the withdrawal or transfer to a peso account. Still can hardly believe I'm collecting SS. Am I really that old :mmph:?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just stumbled onto this thread. You can download the official SS pamphlet https://www.ssa.gov/pubs/EN-05-10137.pdf (And you'll be sent a copy after you've signed up for your SS benefits at the Consulate.)

It explains the annual (or every other year in some countries) questionnaire they send you (to verify both that you are still breathing and that nothing in your situation has changed that may affect your benefits). And there is also information about which countries they can send electronic payments to (and Mexico is on the list - the Philippines is not).

Contact the Consulate on their website and look for the section for the FBU (Federal Benefits Unit). They are usually quite helpful in getting things set up (including for a non-resident alien spouse, who can often receive a benefit in their own name if they meet the conditions).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> It explains the annual (or every other year in some countries) questionnaire they send you (to verify both that you are still breathing and that nothing in your situation has changed that may affect your benefits). And there is also information about which countries they can send electronic payments to (and Mexico is on the list - the Philippines is not).
> 
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev, good to see you with the post. This is the second time in as many days that I've seen information on countries where electronic direct deposits can and can not be made. Our wonderful government does not know what it's doing. One hand not knowing what the other is doing.
Case in point. The Philippine *IS* an allowable country for direct deposits of US Social Security.

At this time there more than 22,000 US citizens living in the Philippines and the majority of those that collect SS here do so by direct deposit every month. I am also one of them and continue to have my social security direct deposited to a local Philippine bank here in the islands. There is a list of banks here that are approved for SS deposits. Hopefully the government will get it's act together eventually. This is an example of why I tell people in regards to SS and or disability benefits - if you have questions or doubts always contact the US embassy in whatever country you are in. They deal with this issues and more on a daily basis and have the correct information where offices Stateside often do not.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It could also be a matter of terminology. I notice that the pamphlet says that this is a list of "countries that have an international direct deposit agreement with the United States." It's possible (I guess) that direct deposits are done in the Philippines under some other program or a different type of agreement. Or that the list in the printed version of the pamphlet is out of date.

But yes, the FBU folks at the consulates or embassies are probably the best place to go for information.

As far as getting a copy of your W2 online, it may be possible if you have one of those MySocialSecurity accounts on the SS Admin website. The big problem with that for those of us overseas is that to open one of those accounts, you MUST have a US mailing address.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

